# Loco Shells - now what?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Since you guys have talked me into servicing my own engines, and are telling me how easy it is...

I got really cocky and picked up some loco shells. A cpl metal and 1 or 2 plastic.

So, the questions are:

Are the chassis for various shells difficult to find, interchangeable etc.? In other words, can I just buy like generic chassis to put the shells on and run them or do I need to find the exact motors, chassis etc.?

Will the CD on maintenance tell me what parts I need to make complete locos?

They were only a buck - so I caved


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you got carried away! You went from simple maintenance to kit-bashing a totally new engine! 

You may not need the exact chassis, but you can't just pick any chassis and stick a random shell on it. 

Nope, the CD won't help you here, at least I can't imagine how it could. The only thing you might find is some info on what chassis you need.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I went overboard and haven't even cleaned an engine yet - but is was only a buck + shipping.

Figured to really get the full "immersion" I would try to build an engine 

I know, kinda ridiculous, but it was only a buck for 4 - 25 cents each. How much could building an engine cost if the shell is only 25 cents?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On this path, one turn and you are on your own. Much can be explored.

You can play match game or stick with one brand and collect parts. Most of the fun is the learning.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone has jumped off the cliff like the rest of us, and is enjoying the ride on the fall down!

Hey Nov ... welcome to the club !!!

TJ

Ohh ... what i.d. are the loco shells?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL, yeah guys - I hate you all  J/k

After buying that pre-war red caboose, I really got hooked on the pre-war stuff. It just looks so cool and old. Something about the look and age of them that I really like. I don't really care that they're not in the best (excellent) condition since I'm not buying them to resell, just to have fun with.

TJ 
I only know 2 of the shell #'s
1120 (no real value I think) and 1666 (38-42) I'm getting the tender to go with the 1666 so I'll probably want to try and build this one first.

The other 2 I think 1 is plastic and the other metal but don't know what number.

Of course I'll post pics when I get them.

Oh, and I got Greenberg's 2011 edition so now I'm really dangerous 

Fortunately, the wife doesn't mind.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The 1120 is one of the many so-called Scout locos that Lionel made. Several versions over the years, with many that can share interchangeable motors, etc. Not all, but many. Chances of finding a Scout motor are good. I may actually have one that might fit. Take a look at the loco specs here:

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/1120.htm

The 1666 is a great loco ... very desirable. First postwar year production. (It's very similar to the 224 loco.)

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1666

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ - you the man with the links 

I also just got a 229 with a whistle tender (2689) seems this tender came with a lot of locos. Was a bit more than I wanted to spend, but I'm good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, for a guy that didn't want to oil his own engines, you have done a 180 and are diving into the deep end of the pool!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Boy, for a guy that didn't want to oil his own engines, you have done a 180 and are diving into the deep end of the pool!


Lol, after spending $20 bucks to fix a $30 engine, I figured I'd better learn how to fix them if I was going to afford them!!


----------

